# Flood (9 images)



## Polygon (Apr 1, 2006)

After a snow rich winter and several days with continuus rain the Elbe and some other rivers have reached a high water level. Several localities have already been evacuated and there have been human casualties. Here are some pictures of my current hometown Dresden (Germany) where several streets are flooded and some housing areas near the Elbe are being evacuated. The peak level is expected on Sunday and the water will vanish very slowly after that.

1. Flooded streets







2. Water, just everywhere





3. Parliament of Saxony surrounded by water from 3 sides





4. Parliament again





5. Some ticket store right next to the river





6. Passenger ships hanging around "high"





7. So does a swimming dock





8. Another flooded street (there really is one )





9. A bench


----------



## Fate (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice coverage  Hope it all drys out soon! my fav is probs the bench


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, that _is _way up there.  When I was in Germany it seemed a lot of towns had their high water marks from past floods noted on a main building. How does this year's flooding in Dresden compare to other years?


----------



## Polygon (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

It's pretty bad this year. Currently the water level is somewhere around 7.30m and the peak is expected at about 7.45-7.50m (for comparison: A week ago there was a level of 2.70m). However luckily it didn't become as bad as feared in the first place.
The last bigger flood was in summer 2002, a very devastating one (got the name "century flood") for a lot of regions around here (peak-level was 9.40m). If you visited Germany after summer 2002 it's very likely that the high water marks you have seen were from this flood. I helped cleaning up after the water had gone and saw a lot of sad things in that year.

Edit: I just found a shot from last year, just for comparison (cropped and brigthened slightly to make it more obvious). You can see the ticket-house in the middle, the tunnel to the right and also the boats.


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2006)

well captured shots, the last is also my fav :thumbup:


----------



## Raindrops (Apr 1, 2006)

Goodness, it does look severe.  Looks as if there are plenty of sandbags though in good preparation.

I love the abgeschleppt sign!  (even if it's a little central  )


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 1, 2006)

excellent coverage. love the last :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2006)

The bench shot (9) made me smile for some reason!!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 1, 2006)

Nicely captured.  I really dig the bench shot


----------



## cbay (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice Series.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 9, 2006)

ohhh jeez... and it is not so far away from me!!  take care there!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 17, 2006)

I like the bench one a lot.....


----------



## postedpixels (Apr 30, 2006)

great feel to your shots, good storytelling.


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup...nother bench shot lover here! Nice series, thank for sharing!


----------

